# LINING ONLY 7MM ON DAY 11 :(



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi im really worried re lining, had scan on day 11 after taking 3x 2mg of progynova and only read 7mm, they never said anything and have booked et for mon week and no other scans 
rang today and asked for another to see if it has thickened as they admit 7 is very borderline!!!!!!, why didnt they say then
had a nat fet on only 7mm and wasted 2 blasts as bfn, but on fresh cycles ive got to 11mm and 10mm, so gutted im only 7mm on these meds

has anyone had a thin lining and achieved a bfp

so pray tomorrow all is better

confused and sad x


----------



## Gilo (Sep 24, 2009)

hi kerribluecat

i am due for transfer tomorrow if my little frosties survive and on day 11 my lining was only 6.8 but went up to 8.1 mm by day 15 so i wouldnt worry too much - i am on 3 tablets per day too

Gilo x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi
thanks for the reply, this tx always has somethign we fret about!
very good news your lining got thicker im hoping for the same today, it will be day 15 too!!!

good luck with your transfer..sending lots of sticky vibes to you and 100% thaw!!!!

kerri xxxx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Kerrie,

I had a scan on Day 15 last week and my lining was only 5mm    They told me by Day 15 they'd like it to be at least 7mm so you seem to be going in the right direction if you're already 7mm on Day 11.

PC x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

purple

fingers crossed you will get a good next scan, i went today and its only at best gone up to 7.8/9, but they are happy with the triple quality, so still goin ahead, he said a woman just had a baby with a 4mm lining!!!!

i had 10mm on a fresh cycle with a bfn, friend had a m/c on a 9mm and friend has twins with an 8..so i guess its just another one of the many things we find to worry about!!!!

fingers crossed for you hun, through this tuff journey!!!


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Kerrie

I always have problems with my lining (my maximum has been 7.2) but 3 different consultants have told me that they achieve pregnancy with less and that its quality not quantity! Last time i was on 10 mg Prognova AND estrogen patches and asprin and Viagra so maybe you could ask if they could up your meds?

Hope it improves- keep positive! Good luck  

Lx


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Same here, I usually only get to around 8mm and Dr said that it's not a problem and that he's seen pregnancies occur with less.  What is it that we tell the men in our lives...size doesn't matter?

Good luck xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

linz 75! 
yeh they said the quislty is good to go, so i guess they know best, its their stats at the end of the day they care about, i guess if they felt is not good they wouldnt continue? i mentioned uppin dose but they sadi with 6mg a day for 15 days so more can be done, thats what it will be now    grrrrrrrr, they wont up it, says it makes no diff at this stage..

expat..your comment made me laugh hehehehe!!!!  

fingers crossed for everyone, im not goin to fret ( easier said than done), eat my brazil nuts and just pray now my embies thaw!!!!!!! xx


----------

